# Help needed creating website



## arogance1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is what I would like to achieve, I was going to use ASP but can't get it to work on Vista Home Premium. 
Basically, I need a minimum 6 webpages and 2 databases I think

A *home page *which allows either Staff or Admin logins, and won't let you into any pages without being logged in. Database 1 to hold log in infomation.

The *Admin Login *allows you to access the database backends, to *modify user details *and *modify company information*, both via webpages to make life simple. Database 2 to hold company info.

From the *Staff Logon*, you can either browse a complete list of companies, or do a search on them.

When *browsing*, or searching, the list of results needs to allow the user to click on the company and bring up a new webpage with more details.

For me, it sounds like it would take me months to write, but in my head sounds like a fairly simple task for someone who has used ASP or equivilent for a long time.

I would like to host on a free website rather than internally, so its viewable to members of my team outside of the office.

Can someone help?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 14, 2009)

I would not use ASP, myself.

You would really just be better off using a premade CMS (content management system) and writing a template for it in CSS/HTML, something like Joomla or e107

if you are dead set on writing it yourself, you would be better off using PHP and mySQL

as for hosting, free hosts suck, but you can get decent hosting with databases and a good amount of space and bandwidth for like £1 a month.


----------



## arogance1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I suppose it'd be too cheeky to ask for help and ask if you could write something for me?

I suck at all things programming, I could just about manage Basic on my C64, but desperately need something


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 14, 2009)

http://php.opensourcecms.com/scripts/show....S%20/%20Portals

most of them are just a case of upload and run a script.


----------

